# How to stack a GSD by yourself



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

Does anyone have any tips on how to stack a shepherd when you’re by yourself and don’t have anyone to help you? I can get Archer into the (semi-correct, still working on it) position and get him to hold perfectly still while I step back to take the picture, but for the life of me I can’t get him to look straight ahead and not sideways at me. I’ve tried setting a toy in front of him at eye level, but he still ignores the toy to look at me. Any tips, or is it a lost cause?

Pictures of my most recent attempt just for laughs.


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Practice, Practice and more practice. Also get a good solid stay and then toss something to your left, out in front of his to perk him up, get his attention.


----------



## Kazel (Nov 29, 2016)

Let them roam around an area where there are squirrels? That's how I got a stacked photo of my girl. 😂 

In all seriousness put your phone on a raised surface and video you stacking the dog, you can then stand in front of them so they look at you. Then just capture an image from the video. You may want to mark the area on the fence you and your pup should be standing at to be in the camera frame correctly.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Are you just trying to get proper positioning for a photo / critique... or is it something you’d like to train and have him hold regularly? I have seen bricks used to accomplish the former... I also imagine it can provide some level of muscle memory as well.


----------



## Katsugsd (Jul 7, 2018)

I've worked on stacking with me in the front (UKC conformation) for shows, but I'e also used my send out pole with his toy to keep his attention while he holds a stack. Teach a stay command and get them used to being handled (moving feet). Record a video of the setup and taking a screenshot works, too as someone else mentioned - I did that before I got the bright idea for the send out pole.

Here's my naked nugget while using the send out pole + toy for focus from a few months ago. It's not the best option, but it works.


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

Thanks for all the thoughts! I’m just trying to get him to stack for a photo, not something he needs to do all the time. I like the idea of taking a video and getting screenshot of the right time. I’ll definitely try that.

In the pictures I posted, what do I need to change (other than his head position)? Are his front legs set too far back? Is his back leg not stretched enough?


----------



## Katsugsd (Jul 7, 2018)

Pytheis said:


> Thanks for all the thoughts! I’m just trying to get him to stack for a photo, not something he needs to do all the time. I like the idea of taking a video and getting screenshot of the right time. I’ll definitely try that.
> 
> In the pictures I posted, what do I need to change (other than his head position)? Are his front legs set too far back? Is his back leg not stretched enough?


his back legs are fine. He is posting a tad (his front legs are sloping towards his head instead of straight up and down). You can try holding a treat in front of his head to encourage him to lean forward rather than back. That may help.


----------

